# What is the medical advice RE: how soon to start again? (short protocol)



## Bright-Side (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone has any research or medical advice regarding how quickly i can start again after my BFN?

I have my follow up appointment next week with my consultant, and I thought we would just go again at next AF, but having looked online I see that some clinics make you wait 3 cycles.  My cycles can be between 30 - 50 days....so this is a scary thought.

However, whilst the thought of waiting so long really scares me (i want my baby yesterday!!), I really don't want to risk damaging my health, or the quality of my eggs.  I don't always trust my clinic, so I really wanted your advice.

Thank you.


----------



## Miakela (Jul 23, 2013)

Dear Bright-Side,

Don't really think I'm going to be much helpful for you; however, to be honest...i just didn't wanna read and run  
As far as i know, we should follow very strictly the treatment procedure so that they can help us in case something wrong happen. As they have experience on that already! So, try to believe them or you can also find another better clinic  

Hope you're gonna get the answers you're looking for from somebody a little more helpful than me


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Brightside,

I think that waiting a few months is usually when you are doing long protocol. For short protocol I don't think you need to wait. At the clinic I'm at now (Serum in Greece) I understand that they don't recommend waiting for short protocol. 

Obviously any advantages of taking a break would have to be weighed up against the fact that egg reserve declines over time, so I would take amh etc into account too. 

Good luck!
P.


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

I was at the Liverpool Women's Hospital which has a good reputation for research and gets good results.  They made me wait 3 cycles to try again after a failed SP cycle, but the bleed after your failed cycle counts, then you wait for your next period, and after that you can call them on the first day of your next cycle.  I thought it would feel like forever, but it came around surprisingly quickly.

I think they like you to get all the drugs from the failed cycle out of your system and give your ovaries a break before putting your body through that again.  As I got good quality embryos again on my second (successful) cycle I am assuming that they knew what they were doing.

Good luck for your next attempt.
Flower


----------

